# clownfish orange and black?



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

we have a tangerine clownfish which is a hospital tank as her and her mate fell ill, unfortunately her mate died but she has fully recovered and we are thinking of getting her a mate soon and we saw a really nice black clownfish in our local fish shop but can you mix black and orange clownfish together and get a true pair that will breed or will they not become a true pair


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

From the little I understand about clowns, I would guess that they wouldn't pair up.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you know the scientific names of these clownfish? Are they of the same species (or different color morphs of the same species?).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, that's the only important part. Most black clowns on the market are just black morphs of ocellaris, so that would work with a normal orange one, BUT some black clowns are a totally different species.

Next, if you are sure that your clown is a female, then it is important to make sure any new clown is much smaller in size.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

its a black percula and our one is a normal percula just a different shade of orange


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Go for it! Just expect some strange looking clowns... Or politicians... Or both! :fun:


----------

